# Longfaced



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Friends

new black longfaced pigeon


Thanks

Mahmoud


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Good looking birds


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

nice............


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I like those!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you for nice comments


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

pigeons are amazing...
regards,,


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

great birds mate


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

What an ironic breed name


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Vova said:


> What an ironic breed name


Never had the courage to ssay that!!!!!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

That's the full breed name
"English longfaced pigeon"


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice looking birds.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

almondman said:


> Very nice looking birds.


thank you Almondman


----------

